# Please help with Dx for Maceration



## bella2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,
 I'm looking for some help with a Dx code for Maceration of the lateral meniscus ???
Any advice would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
Bella


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 30, 2009)

If its maceration due to a current injury I'd use 836.1.  If its the result of a chronic condition look at the 717.4x codes.


----------

